# Ty herding movent pics



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

these are taken at our first herding clinic. I am posting some movement here to get some idea and the rest in pics Thanks


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is the latest stacked pic, taken at 14 months:


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

God he's looking gorgeous, trudy...


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Jackie, he is great and has Tons of instinct. Check out the rest of the pics in pics or in herding. I have more on my Facebook if you want to see more. I will add you if you are there. I love this dog, The breeder repeated the breeding and has a new 11 siblings. I hope the new owners are as happy as the first 11. He can do anything I ask.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I will admit that the show lines are generally not my "cup of tea", but that is one handsome dog! WOW!!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You asked me to compare Bodo to your dog in movement:

Bodo v. Lierberg









In the first photo your dog looks rather balanced though I would like to see more reach. 











In the second moving photo, when your dog is fully extended, the front leg is lifting to compensate for the amount of drive (due to his angulation) he has from the back. The shoulder also isn't as able to open up and he has to lift from the elbow to compensate. Thus he shows that he isn't as balanced as it first appears in the top photo. 










I do like how he maintains a level topline when moving and love the very top natural stacked photo. He is also one of the better moving dogs I have seen posted here.









Hope that makes sense. Always hard to put into words what I am seeing.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't know about structure but I have always personally loved the head and expression of your dog! Very masculine, dark eyes, love the color.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Very cool! Huge fan! 

Love it when you guys talk about stuff like this! So interesting. Fuels my passion for the breed!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Lisa that is the info I wanted. The straight pic he is going slow and the fast one he suddenly picked up speed and swerved quickly into the boundary area not allowed. He is leaning into the turn and if I'd put on the next pics you would see he is quickly leaping and avoiding my trying to get him back out. I know he was lifting his front leg and i am not sure if it is the lean, the prep to jump or if he does lift. I love his expression, total joy,more so than the border patrol pics. I love his self stack too. He is an awesome boy. Thanks


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks I love him too, especially the joy in his face, he loved herding, well the misbehaving parts best.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I think you need to give him to meeeeeee


----------

